# ifconfig: ioctl (SIOCAIFADDR): Destination address required



## Ben (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

 am trying to connect two servers via tincd and it worked. But something happend "over night" and now when I start *tincd* I get 
	
	



```
ifconfig: ioctl (SIOCAIFADDR): Destination address required
```
 when I run [cmd=]ifconfig tun0 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0[/cmd]

I googled but could not find a helpful answer. I can not remember if I had changed something.

Thanks for help.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

How are you running *ifconfig*--from /etc/rc.conf (please show), or from a separate script?


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2011)

No, *tincd* uses its own script called "tinc-up".

There it says: 
	
	



```
ifconfig $INTERFACE 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

The interface name is configured to be tun0. So there is no difference if I run the command manually.


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2011)

Strange, I removed the line


```
mode = switch
```

and now it seems to work. I will close this thread if it's still working tomorrow


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

Be careful when using variables with interface names.  There might be race conditions where an interface is not created or configured in time.  If you're using DHCP, try SYNCDHCP instead.


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the hint. Im not using DHCP but I will modify the script.

Thanks.


----------

